# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO

## MASSRIEGO

*EMPRESA DEDICADA A LA  VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO CON AMPLIA GAMA DE ACCESORIOS Y PRODUCTOS IMPORTADOS Y NACIONALES A PRECIOS DE MERCADO PARA TODO TIPO  DE INSTALACION: JARDINERIA (CAMPOS DE GOLF, DEPORTIVOS, CONDOMINIOS), AGRICULTURA, MINERIA.* *BRINDAMOS SERVICIO DE MANTENIMIENTO DE INSTALACIONES Y CAPACITACION EN OPERACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO.* *INFORMES: 997111973-** 989928962 NEXTEL: 632*1409  633*4330-148*0873* *massriegoing@gmail.com* Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado Tacna generará 30 mil puestos de trabajo con instalación de 4,500 hectáreas de riego tecnificado

----------

